# 2009 vs 2011 GTR



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

The hunt continues for my 1st GTR and have now seen 2 cars I may purchase but looking for some advice. Both are completely standard cars

One is the 09 model and one is an 11 model with the LED lights at front etc ...

In terms of problems/fixes/reliability is there a big difference between the two? The 09 model is around 10k cheaper and well maintained. Is it worth going for the more expensive 11 plate ? Less associated problems?

Any advice is appreciated !!

Thanks


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

As long as it's being looked after and you can chase the history you shouldn't have much issue on either, I was in the same position but did opt for a my11. Remember to check the brakes and tires as these consumables could cost a few grand in the near future.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

If you can stretch to it defo go for the later DBA model. Loads of improvements especially gearbox. Mine is up for sale.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Depends if you plan to mod the car buddy and What you are going to use it for.


----------



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

No mods. Would be used as a weekend car !


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Then the DBA I'd say, you could make a CBA better than a DBA for less than £10K but if you don't plan to mod start with the more compliant car


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Go for a 2010 versions then you got best of both worlds.

Bobby


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Good shout Bobby...... The 2010 car has the better screen, Bluetooth, USB etc etc


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Agree 2010 I went for didn't want a 09 as wanted the HD screen and Bluetooth. It's nearly 8k to 10k more for a 11plate. look for a good 2010 with gearbox software updated and gearbox clips. save a few bob there's nowt much between them not enough to justify the extra 10k. In my opinion.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

My car is a late 2009 and has the hd screen and Bluetooth do not all 2009 are the same.


----------



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

Definitely need the Bluetooth though I assume it can be added aftermarket


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

There is very little difference between the an 09 and 11 for a £10k increase. You can easily make the changes to an 09 car for much less than £10k.

I've been out on various meets across the South coast and not seen much of a difference between many of the cars on fast road use, even when they are at different stages- Mines a stage 2 and kept with stage 4.25 cars.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Keep seeing references to the 'HD' screen in MY10. 
I know the early 09s didn't have them but if a '59 plate has Nav, bluetooth etc (like mine) is this the same 'HD' screen that is being spoken of?

In the same situation as you, I chose to go in between i.e. A '59 plate with good history, Satnav, bluetooth etc. To be honest an '11 would have been a bit of a stretch for me and I thought it better to have a little kept to one side 'just in case'. 

Another consideration is the servicing. If you didn't know already, MY11 and after went to 12mth/9000 service intervals. Prior to that they were 6mth/6000 mile service. Although the extra service on the earlier models is pretty much just an interim oil change so not too expensive. 
A lot of owners either do it themselves or just do the annual service like the later models as most people believe there was no real change to the car to warrant the time extension, just that the Nissan had the 6mth service to keep an eye on things as the car was a brand new model and reliability was unknown for the first few years of production.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If the car is out of warranty then annual
Will be fine, obviously mileage dependent...... Don't expect to do 20k a year between services lol 

6000miles or annual is the interval these days


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

AA3751 said:


> Definitely need the Bluetooth though I assume it can be added aftermarket


Not sure if all cars my have Bluetooth? My MY09 no Nav car has bluetooth.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

My MY09 didn't have the HD screen/SatNag/Bluetooth etc but I bought it knowing there is a straightforward and reasonably low expense upgrade path.

The one I bought was already Stage 4.25 so a significant spend had already been incurred and it was very competitively priced.

Have since purchase had the SatNag etc upgrade done and it performs flawlessly - you wouldn't know it wasn't OEM. 

My point is - if you want Sat Nag/HD then if the 09 you are looking at doesn't have it -don't let that put you off.

David


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Worth noting that the gearbox is actually the same.
Software was different but EcuTek takes care of that with the improved Nismo variant. Hard to believe someone has put up with 2009 gearbox software for so long!

DBA doesn't have any improvements such as circlips, solenoid clips, pan magnets, etc. though any of the good independents will take care of that.



mcacuk said:


> If you can stretch to it defo go for the later DBA model. Loads of improvements especially gearbox. Mine is up for sale.


Something else to be aware of is that the 2011 dampers are prone to leaks, especially the rears - mine have had to be replaced.

Apart from that make sure you get the usual suspects checked:
Warranty:
bell housing (or modified replacement, Litchfield, etc.)
headlights (for misting)
steering lock replacement
paintwork below door mirrors, rear boot lid drain hole and damper mounts

mechanical:
service history and intervals
bell housing
wheel bearings
suspension drop links
brake lines
brake pads (check inside pads too)/discs
tyres and suspension geometry
4WD clutch
wheel clicking on full lock (condition of the wheel hub face)
exhaust condition
undertray bolts

Hope you get a good one,

Protegimus


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Having spoken to ACS (best out there with repairing these gearboxes), I was told there are some subtle differences between the gearboxes, new boxes have piston caps already fitted, shift fork is stronger.

Same tune is played on the other side of the pond too.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ON the DBA vs CBA, it's something that has been addressed many many times, but for me it always comes back to the fact that when you come to sell, you'll probably get back the extra £10k anyway. Prices have changed so little in such a long time at that end of the market that, worst case scenario, I reckon you might risk 2 maybe 3k if it drops.

For the 2-3k you get a fresher facelifted appearance, nicer wheels, bigger front brakes, MUCH better suspension, bigger exhausts, more attractive read end, nicer seats, nicer interior illumination, nicer interior trim, and much more importantly, a little leather pull tab to help you close the booty - oh and four rear lights come on when you brake!

Very seriously, there's a lot of little things that add up to the car feeling nicer overall.

I have had both (several times) and in your position, if you can afford the cash flow, I wouldn't even consider the CBA.


----------

